# Internships?



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi, I have always considered photography just a hobby, although I've recently found myself unemployed and thinking if I should start to use this skill I've spent hundreds of hours studying and thousands of hours practising.

The only thing is while I have a great knowledge of photography, post processing and photography equipment I have almost no experience in a professional setting, and this is what holds me back. So I am considering to start looking if there might be any options to work as a kind of assistant for little or no money to gain some experience, as well as give a small boost to my savings which I am now living off.

What I would like to ask the wonderful people of this forum is what their opinion of my idea is, where would be a good place to look, what to offer/expect and any advice at all that could help me in this idea?

I am interested in almost all kinds of photography, but mostly events and model photography, but also food or product, and pretty much anything with a lens  Oh and I live in Berlin, Germany in case that has an effect on things.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2014)

It's absolutely possible; in fact, in many areas it's the only way you're going to get "work" in a professional setting until you're established.  Put together a portfolio of your best (and I do mean best) professionally lab-printed images in a nice (not a beat up three-ring binder) presentation booklet, iron your Sunday-go-to-meeting clothes and and start knocking on studio doors.  Note:  I say "Knock" as in, "Go there, don't e-mail, don't text-message, don't facebook whatever, but actually go to the studio/premises!"  Be very clear on what you can offer the photographer and what you want in return.  Don't lead with, "I'll work for free", but if he/she says that they like your work, but can't afford to pay someone, say you'd consider an unpaid internship for the experience.


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 26, 2014)

The Photography business is changing rapidly. Margins are getting slimmer and jobs are getting fewer and farther apart. If you can bring value to a photographers business, and convince them of that, you'll have a chance.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2014)

Something else I should have added:  Know the photographer you're going to see.  Be familiar with his work, his style, etc, so that you can tailor your offering to him specifically.  There's no point in saying that you're an expert at headshots if all he does is food photography.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, you are right I first need a portfolio, I'm realizing more and more how short time I've been taking photos though as well as how rubbish my equipment is. Anyway I put together 20 or so photos on flickr as a sort of portfolio. Feel free to let me know what you think if you have a spare moment  dansmint03's albums on Flickr

I showed a friend who gave some very direct opinions that some photos were underexposed (some definitely are, unintentionally) although some I actually kept intentionally a bit dark and moody as I liked them more that way. My friend also commented that some were out of focus on the face, although I'm not sure if this might be because I soften some photos and almost always soften the skin in post processing, as well as my crappy 18-55 stock lens. But do you think this could reflect badly on my ability to take/edit a high quality photo? I have sharper, more general portrait photos but I find them a little boring and inartistic but maybe I should include these?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 31, 2014)

To me some of your photos do seem rather dark and/or processed, but I could see where there might be a possibility of trying something eventually like licensing usage of a travel photo to a publication, etc. However I don't know what the market might be like or how many other photographers you'd be competing with to get photos accepted/licensed.

It seems like it usually takes time for a photographer to build up a reputation and seems to be challenging to make a living at it. Realistically I don't know that photography is going to be your best option for fulltime work if you're unemployed. I'd think you might need to look into finding a job and consider photography as a sideline.

I don't know what would be available where you live otherwise I'd suggest looking into any sort of workshop or adult continuing ed. class or presentation about how to re-enter the work force, what fields of work are good to go into, etc. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2014)

One of the worst (and most common) mistakes people make with portfolios is failing to fix minor technical issues, such as off-level horizons, exposure, etc.  You seem to have that covered nicely, but you've violated the second cardinal rule which is, "Don't overuse a subject".  In other words, ONE 'girl with basketball" image, not six, and ONE girl in the snow image, NOT four!  Another common error is, "I need a portfolio?"  "Okay, I'll use this image, and this one and... this one will do..."  You shoot images for the portfolio, not pick ones that 'will do'.

I think you've got some nice images, but to be honest none of them are portfolio-worthy IMO; most for minor, easily correctable issues, but issues nonetheless.  You absolutely CANNOT approach a photographer and justify why there's a problem with an image.  If there's a problem, bin it.  Start again.

You have limited equipment, that's not a sin.  We all started somewhere, so work with what you have.  Do your portrait work out of doors, using the sun and reflectors, find a well lit room with a big window for food work, again, use reflectors...  it's do-able, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 31, 2014)

It is better to show ten great images than ten great images mixed with another ten not-so-great images. Don't dilute your work.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the strong comments. I know I have a long way to go. So in terms of having too many of the same subject, well the problem is as I am new I really don't have much to show yet, I am working on that but it will take time. So until I have more, do you think it would be better to remove some of the images even though it would mean I would have a very small number of photos? I do think there is still quite a variety there, even though they are the same subject I tried to pick different styles, some very contrasty images, and some softer images, some black and white and so on. I thought it would be good to show many styles of the same subject but maybe I am wrong?

By the way in terms of career, I think I am most likely looking towards event and maybe a little portrait photography rather than travel, street or food. Just seems to suit me better and I have more confidence in succeeding in it. I also have the goal of starting up my own bar later this year, so photography would be the perfect part time job to back me up while I do this, that is the main reason I am deciding to take a few steps towards making it more than just a hobby.


----------

